# Antibiotics Work!



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

I have suffered with Irritable Bowel Syndrome for the past 18 years.I would have excruciating pain and cramps. I could not plan to go anywhere without having the fear that it would strike. I have had vacations ruined, and have not been able to work out of the house for the past 9 years. I would have alternating constipation and diarrea, but never normal. I have been seeing one of the best Gastrointeroligists in the US for the last 18 years. I have a colonoscopy every 3 years. I have tried everything, all the prescription drugs, peppermint tea, peppermint pills, everything. Then I got a sinus infection.I went to my family doctor and he gave me a prescription for an antibiotic called Biaxin. I had one very odorous spell of diarrea then it was over. That was 3 months ago and I have not had diarrea or constipation. I am eating things that I had not been able to eat in all these years, like nuts, spicey foods, beans, chilli, so far nothing has caused any problems. Back before I got IBS 18 years ago I had taken a lot of antibiotics for my skin and then I started the IBS. I do not know what happened but something was wrong in my gut and now it is better. I feel like a new person. I have my life back by the grace ofGod. I hope this can help someone who is suffering like I was.


----------

